# Peanut Butter



## Zumi2015 (Mar 11, 2015)

I want to introduce the kong to my 10 month old GSD. Is it better to use the kong peanut butter can spread or real peanut butter? 
Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm not sure what ingredients are in the Kong peanut butter, but I imagine it's a fairly expensive option compared to regular peanut butter. 

I wouldn't put very much in at a time, just spread some very lightly on the inside rather than stuffing it full, since PB is high in fat. And keep in mind that some brands use xylitol, which is extremely toxic to dogs, so read the ingredient list first. Xylitol is used instead of sugar, but PB doesn't need sugar anyway, and neither does your dog. 

If you have sugar free gum around, you might want to check the label for xylitol too. Eight to 10 pieces of gum can kill a 65 pound dog. Xylitol Deadly to Dogs? : snopes.com


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

I would just buy a regular all natural peanut butter without salt. Ingredients: peanuts. No sugar, sweetners, no hydrogented oils or any of that.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

just use the regular peanut butter. I'm guessing the Kong brand comes at a premium.

another good filler is cheese.

I used to put filled kong in freezer so it takes longer to get it out.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

PB is useful to make a "plug" in the kong, but I wouldn't "fill" a kong with it! That's way too much.

You can also use wet dog food (canned, or rehydrated), or home cooked plain meat (or meat and rice, if your dog eats rice), or plain (unsweetened) yogurt, banana slices, apple chunks, a few blueberries, bits of carrot or green beans, broken up pieces of dog biscuit ....or a portion of the dog's kibble. The key is layering: plug the small hole with PB or canned food, then layer wet and dry ingredients, then plug the big hole. You can also freeze it for longer lasting fun.


----------



## Zumi2015 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you all for the great suggestions and information on what PB is ok to feed my girl. 
I'm definitely excited to try this out! 
I'm sure she will be happy - this made all her treats seem so " boring"
Thank you all again!!!


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

LJ is always attached to my hip so the filled kong is a great way for me to get some things done without tripping over him. I freeze mine as well and it is like a game to him to get it out.


----------



## Zumi2015 (Mar 11, 2015)

Last night I gave her the Kong unfilled 
And it was like magic! She played and chewed for about two hours! I can't imagine how much she will like it frozen or filled. 

Thanks again!


----------



## flashes23 (Nov 21, 2015)

kong + peanut butter = heaven lol


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

annabirdie said:


> I would just buy a regular all natural peanut butter without salt. Ingredients: peanuts. No sugar, sweetners, no hydrogented oils or any of that.


Yes--this. Keep it in your refrigerator after you mix the oil into it because it separates. You can put it into the Kong and freeze it, too. I buy Smuckers, which does have some salt in it, because that's the one we prefer. But there are store brand natural ones that are just as good. Stay away from the big name ones, they have all sorts of bad ingredients, including sugar.

Susan


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I've use some canned pumpkin and freeze it. Finn loves pumpkin and I feel like it is a healthier option than peanut butter. Keeps him busy for a good 45 minutes to an hour


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We give Joey the Skippy natural peanut butter in moderation. He loves it!


----------

